# Very weird jar lid (?)



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2011)

I presume this to be a jar lid, but I've never seen anything remotely like it. The bottom reminds me of a mason insert except with embossing, but that's where anything usual ends. The top has an extremely strange serpentine shape molded into it, vaguely shaped like an "S". The glass has a very weird, noticeable, almost warped texture to it. There are also some strange notches within where the s shape stops, almost at the perimeter of the lid. The bottom says (backwards, so that you can only see it correctly through the top): "1898 PATD JANY. 11TH. I looked into it, and I think this goes to a Schies Closure or something like that? Is it rare?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2011)

o


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2011)

Why the weird shape?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 11, 2011)

You can only see the embossing through the top


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 11, 2011)

I found many of those lids in dumps and privy's. I always called them "snake lids" lol


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

That lid goes to a foods jar. They held various products from sauces to capers. It's was a general type container that normally had a paper label. The one I've seen the most says horseradish.


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

Well here's a new one to add to the list Lexdigger. This is the best that I could come up with. Swiz


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi wheels, covered this in a previous post. Known as a Schies closure. Had a S shaped wire clamp. Redbook #2625. Warren


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

That's good to know man. I didn't expect to see it in the redbook. Very cool. I just wish my paper label was a little bit better. At the bottom of the paper label it says Utica NY. I'm wondering if that's where all of these different bottles and jars originate or if they were plain bottles and jars shipped far and wide to different food companies. Swiz


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi swizz, redbook states that there were different sizes of jars and that the jars were unmarked. Hard to say which glass house made them.  Warren


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I read the bit about different shapes and sizes. I like my pickle jar. Now I'm hoping to get a few of the different varieties with the same lid. Swiz


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 27, 2011)

I dug one like that today I like it, I was hope to find more like it since it's surprising I only found that one. the hole I found it in has a ton of broken food jars in it.   I have one 10 sided jar it fits pretty good.


----------



## DKF (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a couple of months ago I found one just like yours, wheelah, except that mine is embossed "pat. applied for." I assume this means it was made in 1898 or earlier. I'm going to bed now but I'll post a pic in the morning.

 Donald


----------



## DKF (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is my "Pat. Applied For" Schies closure:


----------

